# Custom made fender road worn Strat...not.



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Custom made fender road worn Strat (cash/trade), Custom made fender road worn Strat - (cash/trade) | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji Price: $ 1,550

Nothing about this guitar looks legit...
To me it looks like yet another Chinese fake relicd up badly...
The worn bit looks like a putty knife was used, then they gave up. 
The seller also has an upgraded chibson SG, like that doesn't throw up warning flags.


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

Nothing sketchy there. He has it for sale as a tele in Barrie and as a strat in TO. And apparently thinks that just about the worst amp ever made is worth $650.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

tomee2 did you report it? I have started doing so when I see obvious problems.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

the neck isn't Fender either.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

isoneedacoffee said:


> tomee2 did you report it? I have started doing so when I see obvious problems.


I do sometimes but haven't on this one. Good idea.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Where do you start. Neither the neck nor the body are even remotely Fender.


----------



## Ian Murray (Aug 29, 2016)

The neck "wear" is hilarious. Magic marker?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Ian Murray said:


> The neck "wear" is hilarious. Magic marker?


Im thinking a sharpie....
G.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

In case it get's pulled


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wow, this guy is special.

Too bad they have the rating system now, he seems like he might be entertaining if called out. Or better yet, we could start a bidding war.


----------

